# Let it Blow, let it Blow, let it ….



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

And it did blow - and it's blown over the last remaining tree in our back garden.

Now it lies across the path and grass, it's now dying foliage still moving in the wind, and soon it will give up it's life on this Earth.

Battered by three gales, one after another, until it was given a final push by the high winds.

Rest in Peace – until the saws approach and you are cut apart …...


Common names - Moroccan broom / pineapple broom 
Synonyms - Cytisus battandieri 
Family - Papilionaceae 
Genus - Argyrocytisus is a deciduous shrub, native to Morocco, with 3-parted leaves and yellow flowers in erect racemes 
Details - A. battandieri is a medium-sized deciduous shrub of rounded habit with trifoliate silvery-grey leaves which are very silky when young. 
Flowers yellow, in erect clusters to 12cm in length, scented of pineapple


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh how sad Keith . Not seen one of those before. It looks beautiful. Is gardening another of your talents?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You didn’t mention broken glass Kieth so I assume it was good enough not to fall on the greenhouse.
An unusual tree. In the description in calls it a shrub, maybe it was a mistake letting it become a tree :crying:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> You didn't mention broken glass Kieth so I assume it was good enough not to fall on the greenhouse.
> An unusual tree. In the description in calls it a shrub, maybe it was a mistake letting it become a tree :crying:


A treemendous specimen that branched out and he didn't twig it was happening at the time, what a sap. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's a few gardening tricks Keef
I wonder if I try my grass with milk if it will grow.
The ballon with hose pipe is a good idea.
https://fb.watch/bknOiZYB62/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Until you turn the tap on and it blows off, you would normally have a jubilee or similar clip to hold them on, good video though.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

No, gardening is not one of my talents, and has never been, as avoidance of work in the many gardens we've had over the years has usually been one of my priorities.
We moved to this house six years ago and it had been owned by a guy who had had his own business selling plants and flowers.
He had died a few years previously and his Widow had let the garden grow wild.
It was like a jungle with large plants, shrubs and tree growing willy nilly – some in the soil and many in large plant pots that had taken root - in both the front and back gardens.
Also a 20 foot long Greenhouse chocker block full of everything from tomato plants through to pots full of snails.
It took a few skips to get rid of most of the debris over a couple of years, the greenhouse sold for a great price, and we found a Japanese bloke up the top of the garden who didn't know the War was over.
The Pineapple Bloom tree was low maintenance and extremely colourful and was the only one to survive the cull.
It did fall the 'right' way and avoided hitting the greenhouse in the picture – it could have been worse.
I haven't had chance to examine it yet, it's just started raining again, but someone has suggested getting it upright, use large metal stakes to fasten it to and hope the roots start fusing and growing again – any one else managed to do that with a tree ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can move trees and shrubs, we did it when we had the new garage done, all survived but one and even the put leaves out.


The trick is to take as much of the root ball and soil as possible and give it a good watering every day for a couple of weeks about 3 feet from the plant so it goes in search of water.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s possible it says here. Alan is probably the best man to tell you.

How to Re-Plant a Small Tree That Has Fallen Over
Keep roots moist.
Make the hole large enough to fit the tree's roots in.
Cut jagged or torn roots cleanly.
Pull tree upright.
Fill in the hole with the soil you've removed from it.
Water with 3 gallons per inch of trunk diameter, three times per week.
Stake the tree.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Alternatively: do you have a log burner Keith?

If so, bonus...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I like a "natural" garden. Not a fan of a manicured one. I am finding it quite difficult living next door to our old house, of forty years, and watching while the new people chop everything into tidy shapes. Beautiful big shrubs are now sticks. Yes I know they will regenerate but they were not scraggy or anything just lovely big specimens. They have pulled out a length of pyracantha hedge where a wren found it safe to nest every year. What will she do now? Hedgehogs won't find any safe places to rummage


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Would you like the previous owners of the money to tell you where and how to use it Pat?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a bit unkind Ray


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have toyed with the idea of building myself a small place next to this house and discussed it with my village friends, all four agreed it was not a good idea considering how much I love this place and the memories it holds, "How will you feel when someone starts pulling out things you worked so hard for." Listening to you Pat, I´m glad I have truthful friends.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> That's a bit unkind Ray


Why?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Why?
> 
> Ray.


Do I have to tell you?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Do I have to tell you?


Yes as one can't get upset about what the next owner of any item does with it because you have 'sold' it. OK I can see you might not like it but there it ends.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Firstly Pat was not saying what the new owners should do, but she lives next door and like any change, it's not easy to deal with, any normal person would feel the same, much as Jans friends have aid to her, I just felt your post was petty, bordering on spiteful Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Kev but no spite intended or even occurred. Just my view as I have come across various people who return to a property they sold years ago and go on and on about how terrible the new owners have made it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sure none was intended Ray, but that's how it read to me, and I didn't see any going on and on, just a simple comment which would be a natural one to make, Pat is a lot like me on the forum she uses it as conversation, and that's how it comes across, just mundane thoughts and thing that happen.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Kev's right. I do not hold grudges against them. It was just a conversational comment about how different we all are. I would pass similar comments on houses I did not own - "what a shame they painted it pink - I liked it white" etc.

It would be nice if they spared my feelings and did not go on and on about the changes they have made. I am considering using the other driveway, once it is finished, so that I do not have to walk right beside their garden and be shown every little thing they have done. Neither of them work, for health reasons, so I suppose it is filling a gap in their lives. I feel a bit better when I think of it that way.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I often pass what was probably my favourite house. When we lived in it the walls were an off-white and the window sills a coffee colour which I thought looked classy.

It's now a revolting shade of vomit and you just can't ignore it. Upsets me every time I pass cos I feel the house's pain!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This a house we bought about 30 years ago - first picture as we bought it - second as we extended and sold it ten years later - and the last picture as it is now.

Places develop over time and we have to move on.

The house is in two acres of land - the frontage hedge 75 yards long and the top boundary 25 yards long - and a lot of grass in between to cut ......


----------

